# Tiling advice in shower



## oktex56 (Dec 30, 2011)

Need some advice on tiling shower.

My basement has a tile floor in the shower floor which leaks. 

No tiles are broken and the edge at the wall has been caulked by them and after inspection the wall tile is sound and installed on green board... 

I could probably regrout and caulk but don't think this would last.

The prior homeowner had left enough tile to redo the floor.

My best guess is the tile is set on the existing slab but it may be grouted slightly above the slab to make it a bit elevated. (Not much elevation above slab.)

I have done quite a few tile jobs but in no way, shape or form do I consider myself qualified to do this properly without advice.

I don't want to spend a ton but want to do it right.

Suggestions please...maybe a link or material suggestions, etc?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Seriously, this sounds like both a mess and a tear-out. Got any pics?


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Seriously, this sounds like both a mess and a tear-out. Got any pics?


x2!

Even with pics, still tough to recommend anything but a whole tearout.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you saying that the tile is applied directly to the green board? Is there a waterproofing membrane? 

Can we get a picture, not just of the shower, but of the leak?


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

Leaks @ corner or pan not installed right. Cheapest would be a fiberglass pan.


----------



## oktex56 (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't have pics, but the tile is applied to board and it is about a 4' x 4' enclosure with a steam shower.

Don't want to tear it out if at all possible and of course realize that is almost always best.

I am assuming it is leaking at transition of floor tile to wall and or floor tile themselves that are missing grout...no grout is really bad but there are some small voids which are probably adding to the leak.

It leaks/ leaches out the sides, btw, and I don't think there is a pan installed at all!


----------



## oktex56 (Dec 30, 2011)

Could I remove the bottom 2 courses of wall tile and floor tile and install a fiberglass pan somehow?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

oktex56 said:


> I don't have pics, but the tile is applied to board and it is about a 4' x 4' enclosure with a steam shower.
> 
> Don't want to tear it out if at all possible and of course realize that is almost always best.
> 
> ...


If you want tile, there is no other solution here besides ripping it out and doing it right... all other measures will bring half-way there anyway and are not long-term fixes... 

Sucks... but that's just the reality... there are lot's of threads regarding proper installation so I am not going to bother re-posting it all... best of luck...


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

steam shower with mastic adhesive and green board isn't good. Missing grout at floor tile(?) Not good either. No shower pan- definitely no good.

You could repair the pan but you're still left with lousy walls. Looks like a tearout.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> steam shower with mastic adhesive and green board isn't good. Missing grout at floor tile(?) Not good either. No shower pan- definitely no good.
> 
> You could repair the pan but you're still left with lousy walls. Looks like a tearout.


I never get involved in pan repairs ever. Tear it out or call someone else. Nothing worse than busting your azz all week to attain failure.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Congratulations!

You now have the opportunity to learn how to make a shower pan and tile a shower, and it won't cost you a lot of money.

If you use a less expensive type of tile, I don't think the whole project will set you back more than $300.

You'll need:

portland & sand
special shower drain with clamp to accept rubber membrane
rubber membrane
tile backer for walls
tile
mortar
grout

I assume you'll be able to re-use the mixer.

If you use something like denshield as tile backer, this will save you a lot of liquid waterproofing material.

So get to it!


----------



## A.Murrill (Nov 25, 2011)

Agreed!! Tear it out!


----------



## oktex56 (Dec 30, 2011)

cleveman said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> You now have the opportunity to learn how to make a shower pan and tile a shower, and it won't cost you a lot of money.
> 
> ...


Ok, I have all this...so now to tear it out and do more research.

Thanks to all for the advice.


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

its a steam room!! not a shower ?
.you have to use a vapor membrane on floors walls and ceiling!! No densheild in steam rooms.Most liquid membranes are not suitable for steam rooms on there own.
See Steam Rooms in the Tile Council Handbook.
Its a tear out!


----------



## oktex56 (Dec 30, 2011)

It is a shower plus it has steam.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Go check out the john bridge tile forums and look in their "liberry". All you need to know. They sell good books, too.


----------



## oktex56 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ok thanks!


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

But its more then just a shower it has steam,that changes things as for how to build it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

MarkJames said:


> Go check out the john bridge tile forums and look in their "liberry". All you need to know. They sell good books, too.


:laughing: You response is to check out a different forum.. :laughing:

I wonder what Juan would say..


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

6 mil plastic behind cement backer will be ok for the vapor barrier but it must go over the shower pan membrane. Noble company has a great diagram of steam shower construction with or without wall membrane.


----------

